# Truss rod pads - looking for source



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

My next project is going to be a Gallows style turntable. I've either got a source or figured out how to make everything needed, except the truss rod pads. Those rectangular looking washers that are cupped? Anyone got a source for those? Preferably brass.


----------



## Big65Dude (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm looking for the same things for the same reason.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Jack what are you using for turnbuckles, or are you going to have any? I found some nice ones online for a model yacht but they are pricey, so thought I'd make my own. The only other ones I found where from Ozark (but they are soft metal) and Hartford, which are brass but I'm not sure what size they are?


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Are you talking about these? http://shop.hartfordproducts.com/product.sc?productId=138&categoryId=50 

Chris


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Ozark make a neat little truss rod pad in packs of 10. I used some on a hopper and on EBT baggage car #29. http://www.ozarkminiatures.com/Scripts/prodView.asp?idproduct=307 "Trussrod pads Qty: 10 ". 
These and the Hartford ones are white metal. 


what are you using for turnbuckles 
Ozark sells turnbuckles as does Hartford in white metal, but I think the latter also has brass ones with alternate-thread brass turnbuckles, so you can make them actually work. Accucraft coaches have threaded rods in the brass turnbuckles, but they are the same thread so they can't be tightened like the real thing.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the link Chris. The problem is these are real 'pads", pads that hold or cushion rods. I may be using the wrong term by saying "pads", but the plan I have calls them "tie rod pads". The ones I'm looking for are more like washers used for tension. You can see them in this photo:  photo  

Pete, thanks for the info on Ozark and Hartford. My preference is for brass so I can solder rather than glue the tension rods together. Since this will be outdoors it will only be a matter of time before the glue fails to hold the turnbuckle to the tension rods. I contacted Hartford and Bob replied almost instantly and thinks the brass ones can be cored to accept the .081" rod. 

Why .081" rod? I called the Carson City Railroad museum. I asked what is the diameter of the tension rods on their turntable. The fellow said give me a couple of minutes and I will take a caliper and measure. 3 minutes later he said the inner rod along the top and the the lower rods are 1-3/4" and the upper outer rods are 1-1/4". 1.75" / 20.3 = .086" Exact size needed for 2-56 nut. I can get .081" rod from K&S and thread to accept 2-56 nuts. 

Still looking for "tie rod pads" or whatever they are called.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

My preference is for brass so I can solder rather than glue the tension rods together 
I just completed a boxcar with white metal truss rod turnbuckles and I soldered them to the brass rods. 

The trick is to be very quick and retreat as soon as the white metal starts to melt. Also make sure everything is held securely in place, and use lots of solder - you can always file it off later. A small, low-power iron (I have one with a 1/8" tip designed for electronic circuits) doesn't hold much heat and makes things easier. 

Have a couple of spares is helpful while you practice ;-)


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim,

If you can't locate a source for ready-made "Tie-rod/Clevis-rod pressure pads/plates."

depending on the width needed to span the width of the wooden support posts, couldn't you use a round brass rod of the required diameter. Then either cut the rod in half lengthwise, or maybe use a v-block and clamp, and file a flat on the rod.

Then once you've got the pad/plate roughed out, use a rotary tool (i.e. Dremel etc.) or worst case a round file to mill out the required channel(s) for the rods/cables running across the pads/plates.

If round rod of needed diameter isn't available, you could do the same type of thing using brass tubing, however, in that case you'd need to solder in end pieces to fill in the hollow tube to make it appear as a solid piece of metal, then add round pieces of smaller diameter round brass/copper rod/wire soldered to the tube to create the needed channels.

Just a couple of thoughts.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Steve. Hadn't thought of that. If I can't find anything I may have to give your suggestion a try.


----------

